# Mare & Foal exposed in parck area



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

hi guys few weeks back is been brought another horse on the area we live , She is a mare and was heavily pregnant , She has stood there teetered for couple weeks until she gave birth to her foal , place she is keep is back of some houses park area ( council owned land) so she gave birth to a beautiful foal ( is a Boy) they both look ok , they ahve water but the mare is teetered ( has a bucket of water) but her foal is wondering on the paths free and exposed to dogs , school kids ( there is an academy 200 meters away and children quite often are abusive and bully . the mare had give birth on one od the sides of the parck area and that bit was partially enclosed but for the past 5 days the have been moved in full open space ( 50 meters to 70 meters away from a very very busy avenue and it is not enclosed ) RSPCA is 'Well aware " of the horses but they do nothing , even the police was no more helpful ( the switch board lady from killingbeck police station told me they can not do anything until the horses are loose on the streets or there has happen an accident ) they even refused to send an officer to see for himself what is going on and help us call RSPCA and have a damn word and something to be done for those horses 0. This si CRUELTY and from my point of view RSPCA is disgusting .In RSPCA rules and regulations it is clearly ANIMAL cruelty to keep a MARE teetered on public foot path with 2 1/5 week old foal , in bad weather and exposed to danger . THEY do not see anything wrong with this and do not act , I am 100% sure they know who the owners  of those horses are but yet do nothing to convince and force the owners to move the mare and her foal in safe environment . The foal is not even 3 weeks old . And see for your self guys the pictures . The mare is been teetered in the area for over 8 weeks ( she was heavily pregnant when she has been brought over ) .

WHAT CAN we do ? The only authority who could step in RSPCA west Yorkshire LEEDS area , is doing NOTHING to help this horses as long as they have water and soem food . W Hat else can we do for them ? NOTHING is Such a damn Shame . Shame on you RSPCA , you know about the horses for weeks but u are not acting . WHY? What else do u need to act ?

I am sorry guys but I so much had enough of them and the only thing is we want those horses to be moved in a shelter and enclosed area for there security . for the young one and his mum .


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

I know around here the RSPCA are reluctant to step in where gypsy horses are concerned 

I'd be tempted to maybe write a note about the abuse to them horses and attach it to the mares halter  or keep an eye out for the owners to come, someone's filling their water bucket up


----------



## juju169 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have reported thimgs like this to the RSPCA in the past and can tell you that they are useless DO NOT EVER GIVE MONEY TO THE RSPCA, all they do is kill healthy cats and dogs and don't give a damn about horses... not unless there are a few corpses and a TV crew around! 

Poor foal, looks like quite a friendly boy


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

It is awful to see animals treated in a way we would never dream of. There is very little you can do to help legally. To be fair to the RSPCA they dont have the laws to back them up, If they took that horse they would be doing so illegally, they are only allowed to interfere in certain circumstances, and they need a vets opinion too, then it all needs to go to court. The RSPCA actually have no more power than we do. 

Its the goverment that needs to introduce laws that allow charitys more power to help animals.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

there are few things RSPCA could do , but they do not .... any how since friday both the mare and the foal had been moved , we do not know where , I just hope they are in to a place where is protected and not exposed to any danger . flipin life ...more and more day by day I hate people .


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is a link to the World Horse Welfare World Horse Welfare: Contact Us
It has their contact numbers please get in touch with them...... hopefully they WILL do something x

Basic Horse Care


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

cheers , good to know for the future .... I am 100% this is not the end of it


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldn't have thought that anyone would be allowed to tether up a horse in a park area.

You must be feeling terrible seeing this everyday. I couldn't watch that - if it were me I would contact a horse rescue and ask them to take it and leave a note of where the owner can find them. You are right anything could happen to that foal, there are some really mean and horrible people out there at times.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

they can't do much thing teh rescues , only RSPCA and police or council ....but hey ho , forget to tell u guys eventually the mare and the foal had been moved , where we do not know .until next time most likely


----------

